# Aussprache



## unknown_member (3. Jan 2007)

Wie spricht man eigentlich Java oder entfernter C oder C++ oder C# aus?
Vielleicht Java [tschava] (was ich nicht sage), oder C [sie], C++ [sie-plas-plas], C# [sie-scharp]

Oder alles "deutsch", sprich Java 
	
	
	
	





```
, C [c], C++ [c-plus-plus], C# [c-[wie heißt das ding eigentlich auf deutsch?]]



_____
MfG, unknown_member
```


----------



## MarcoBehnke (3. Jan 2007)

Das Ding heißt auch auf deutsch Sharp  oder Lattenzaun/-kreuz

Ich glaube das ist tatsächlich Geschmacksfrage.

Ich für meinen Teil sage

[tschava] und [sie-scharp], aber [c-plus-plus] (warum auch immer)

Ich kenne jedoch auch viele, die 
	
	
	
	





```
sagen. Ein [sie-plas-plas] oder [c-[wie heißt das ding eigentlich auf deutsch?]]  habe ich allerdings noch nicht gehört.
```


----------



## The_S (3. Jan 2007)

Ich für meine Teil sage mal 
	
	
	
	





```
und n anderes mal [tschawa], dafür aber immer [sie sharp], [c plus plus] und [c]
```


----------



## Guest (3. Jan 2007)

Ich teile meine Aussprache mit Hobbit.


----------



## unknown_member (3. Jan 2007)

Das "Gast" war ich.


----------



## dsv fritz (3. Jan 2007)

Die sprachgewanden Schweizer sprechen das so aus:
Java [tschawa] (Anmerkung: Meine deutschen Arbeitskollegen sagen [Java])
C# [siie-shaarp]
C++ [Ce-plus-plus]
C [Ce]
Assembler [Assämbler]
HTML [Ha-Te-mm-äll]
usw.


----------



## Ark (3. Jan 2007)

MarcoBehnke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Ding heißt auch auf deutsch Sharp  oder Lattenzaun/-kreuz


Manche sagen auch „Raute“, wie mein Infolehrer immer wieder bemerkt. Er selbst sagt, wie ich auch, „Doppelkreuz“ zu #.

MfG
Ark


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (3. Jan 2007)

Wenn # einzeln dasteht sage ich auch Raute, aber bei C# natürlich Sie-sharp. Ansonsten spreche ich eigentlich alles wie Hobbit aus.


----------



## bronks (3. Jan 2007)

Ja, die Aussprache ist immer Lustig.

*ˈeɪdʒæks*

Was ist damit gemeint?


----------



## Roar (3. Jan 2007)

ajax?


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Jan 2007)

Mal 'ne Verständnisfrage?

Wenn ihr [tschava] schreibt, meint ihr dann wirklich _tschava_ (mit
hartem *t* gefolgt von *j*) oder eher [djava] (mit weichem *d*)  ???:L 

(In letzterem spreche ich es aus)


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2007)

igitt, wie widerlich ist das denn?  

Net mal ich als Franke sag das mit weichen d ... :autsch:


----------



## AlArenal (4. Jan 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> igitt, wie widerlich ist das denn?
> 
> Net mal ich als Franke sag das mit weichen d ... :autsch:



Kein Schwanz sagts mit hartem T! Wo zur Hölle hattet ihr Englisch? :> 

J spricht sich dsch und nicht tsch.


----------



## byte (4. Jan 2007)

Ich sag [dschawa]


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2007)

Ich hab nur versucht die Aussprachweise von Leroy zu imitieren. D gefolgt von J und dann auch noch mit v ... ähm ja ... wenn es aussprechbar wäre (was es für mich definitiv nicht ist) würde sich das bestimmt lustig anhören


----------



## SnooP (4. Jan 2007)

C# könnte man auch [Käsch] aussprechen..  - in Anlehnung an # für das Hash-Symbol  ... C-Hash - also Cash... in Anlehnung an Micro$oft 

Schön wäre doch auch das auf Deutsch: [Cis] auszusprechen... was glaub ich die adäquate Übersetzung von C-Sharp ... nem scharfen C halt ist?


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Jan 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und dann auch noch mit v ... ähm ja ...



Ok, natürlich nicht mit [v] sondern [w]. 

Ich finde [djawa] mit weichem D aber irgendwie korrekter (siehe AlArenal)  :###


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2007)

Mir gehts ja net nur um das D (auch wenn ich immenroch der Meinung bin dass das korrekt ist siehe z. B. just). Auch das j gefolgt auf das d finde ich sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig  . Sprich das bitte mal irgendwo rein und stells als Audio-Datei hier rein. Das will ich mal hören


----------



## bronks (4. Jan 2007)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ajax?



 :toll: 100 Punkte ...


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Jan 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sprich das bitte mal irgendwo rein und stells als Audio-Datei hier rein. Das will ich mal hören



Warum selber machen wenn man seine Bimbos hat  

Auf das kleine *i* klicken und danach auf _Aussprache_


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2007)

Mach ich daheim mal (sofern ichs nicht wieder vergesse), hab hier keine Lautsprecher :cry: .


----------



## unknown_member (4. Jan 2007)

Ich sag 
	
	
	
	





```
, weiß nich warum, aber irgendwie hab ichs warscheinlich eingedeutscht...
```


----------

